# New TT Ordered - Cant Wait for Delivery



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Hi There,

New to this forum, as i have just order my first TT, 2.0TDI Quattro Black Edition in Volcano Red, and just thoroughly looking forward to it being delivered. Am swapping over from an A5 2.0TFSI S-Line so hoping my new 'pocket rocket' will be more fun than the A5.

Having had a couple of issues from new with the A5, i wanted to check with the knowledgable ones if there is anything particular to owning a TT that i should be aware of ?

Any hints and tips you can lend a new (soon to be) fellow TT owner would be more than appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Chunky_monkey, welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Chunky,

Welcome to the club and congrats on your new buy.

Ive had a 2.0TDi in the past and off the top of my head i cannot think of any issues you should be aware of. So just enjoy the waiting time for the TDi and enjoy it when you get hold of it, you will love it 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chunky_monkey said:


> Hi There,
> i wanted to check with the knowledgable ones if there is anything particular to owning a TT that i should be aware of ?
> 
> Many thanks


Just watch out for this eternal TT grin that happens when you first set eye on your TT and will stay with you for as long as you own it :wink:

Welcome to the fold Chunky_monkey


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys...

I know what you mean about the grin, i borrowed a 2.0TDI S-Line for the weekend from my local friendly Audi garage and i have never driven a car that handle so well, it sold me straight away and now makes my A5 feel like a lumbering giant, albeit a quick lumbering giant....

TT is being delivered 1st Sept (all being well with Audi's apparent long lead times currently), so still have a little time to wait with eager antcipation.

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why not pop round to our national EvenTT in July? You could see loads of TTs in the flesh and chat to their owners 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea.

Where and when in July ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chunky_monkey said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Where and when in July ?


Check out the link on my previous post. But here it is again:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589

EvenTT11 will be held at Crich Tramway Museum in Derbyshire on 17th July 2011. See you there 

Oh, tickets are available now from the TTOC Shop.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/

You need to click on "Events" in the left hand bar


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Ooops, my bad... Saw that but didnt think it was relevant.

Sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chunky_monkey said:


> Ooops, my bad... Saw that but didnt think it was relevant.
> 
> Sorry


That's just being new to this forum :wink: 
You'll soon find your way around it


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Chunky_monkey, welcome to the forum. I don't think you'll regret your swap from the A5 one bit. I traded in my 12 month old C250 Merc for the TT Tdi in March and I can't tell you how much more I enjoy the TT. Driving is fun again even if the TT is slower on paper.


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Mon2s

Good to know, i am really looking forward for the 1st Sept, might be slightly less practicle than the A5, but from the weekend test drive i had, definetley more fun !

I did toy with the idea of having the Magnetic ride as part of the spec as the ride was quite harsh for a longer journey, but i decided against it as 99% of the time, i would no doubt have it in sport mode anyway.

Did i make the right decision ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chunky_monkey said:


> Did i make the right decision ?


I think so Chunky_monkey.

I have owned my TT since almost 11 years now, done 181,000 miles and I can well and truley say that every mile I did was a joy despite no magnetic ride available at the time


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Splendid, thats what i like to hear...

I suppose with a shorter wheel base than the A5 the ride is always going to be differnt and a bit harsher, but then that makes it more sporty and therefore more fun.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  you are halfway there now all you have to is sign up to the TTOC HERE


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Well i certainly will look to do that once i am an owner of said TT in Septemeber, got a build week now, so its getting closer.....

:wink:


----------



## FirstTT (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there!

I have just bought a new TT 2.0 TDI Coupe in Brilliant Black! It's amazing! :lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

FirstTT said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have just bought a new TT 2.0 TDI Coupe in Brilliant Black! It's amazing! :lol:
> 
> Enjoy!


Welcome to the madhouse and many years of happy TT'ing


----------



## Jonnyboy51 (May 21, 2011)

Just going to Audi garage to give my deposit for new TT. Ordering 2.0 TSFI S Line in Brilliant Black with tech pack, comfort pack, heated seats, interior lights pack, tyre pressure indicator and high beam assist. Managed to get nearly 10% discount by haggling using the Drive the Deal price as a guide. Very excited and cant wait for Sept.


----------



## Chunky_monkey (May 10, 2011)

Thats good to know on both counts, yep I got 9% off the list too, perfect !

Build week is last week July for delivery Sept 2nd !

It's gonna be awesome !


----------

